# Excited



## Golden memories (Jun 10, 2016)

I am getting my first African pygmy hedgehog in 4 week's time, literally bouncing with excitement. Been doing lots of reading up and can't wait to bring him home. I named him Tobamory as he is just like a little womble.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

You'll have to share pictures of him when you get him!
This African Pygmy hedgehog called Popcorn is mega grumpy and always stays in a ball like this 








And defensively pops at everything all the time, and I'm the first student in my college to get her to uncurl  
She's so adorable!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Awwww!!!! So cute!


----------



## Golden memories (Jun 10, 2016)

Oh she is very pretty. So excited, picking my one up on the 18th.


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Aw that is awesome. Can't wait to see some photo's !!


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Hello

@Golden memories is he here yet!?

:Woot


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey @Golden memories 

Any update??


----------



## Golden memories (Jun 10, 2016)

Sorry for the delay replying but he is here and I am absolutely besotted with him. He has got a fantastic temperament and I am very very lucky as I know they can be grumpy.


----------



## Golden memories (Jun 10, 2016)

I named him Tobamory because he reminds me of a womble. His mum is called Tasha and his dad is called Thunder so I picked a womble with the initial T.


----------



## Golden memories (Jun 10, 2016)

I can't tell you how much I love him.


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Aw he looks adorable!

So pleased to hear he is doing well. Sounds like he has settled really well 

Look forward to more pictures and updates !!


----------



## Golden memories (Jun 10, 2016)

He really is a little treasure and as you know they are so beautiful to watch and he loves having his chin stroked and being brushed. I'm crazy in love with him. He wakes up at 9.50 every night and I sit here counting down the minutes ☺


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Awwww, he's so sweet :3


----------



## Golden memories (Jun 10, 2016)

Thankyou , he is 3 months today ☺I still can't believe how sweet natured he is. A lady on a Facebook group just got one from the same breeder who has the same dad as tobamory and he is very nice natured too so she is obviously very selective about breeding .


----------

